# Allen County (Ohio) fair boer show results



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

So excited, my nephew showed at the Allen County (Ohio) fair this year. His wethers were just 5 mo. old. He won 3rd over all in the regular market goat show and his other wether won Grand Champion Born and Raised. Both goats went to the carcass show along with 6 other goats and he won Grand and Reserve Carcass!!! He was so excited to see all his hard work pay off!! I was so proud of him. The final drive for the born and raised show took 27min. The judge kept going back and forth between the grand and reserve. I attached some pictures of the goats and his carcass results First 3 are of the Grand Champion Born and Raised and Reserve Champion Carcass goat. The rest are the 3rd over all @live show and Grand Champion carcass. The pic with 2 goats in it is the 3rd over all and behind him is the reserve champion jr doe. He also won Reserve Champion Junior Doe and Reserve Champion Sr. Doe!!

Anna Burkholder
BRBN
http://www.freewebs.com/brbn/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow,:hi5: fantastic job Gavin!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good for him! Way to go! :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow congrats!!!! Ok, I have a question, this will seem dumb lol So the carcass weight, do they butcher the goats, then give the kids their score card? What happens with the meat afterwards? Very curious, as no one around us that I know of does the carcass judging, so I don't know a thing about it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome I should have tried to make it over there. Our county fair is allen, in. So we are pretty darn close to each other.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Hoosier Shadow, 
The Ohio State Judging Team comes in and grades the meat. Choice, CH+ Prime, they also see the over all amount of fat thickness, learn meat, Rib eye, ect. They let any one who wants to, go through the freezer rooms, see the carcasses hanging with the picture of the live animal, and the carcass scores are attached to the picture of the live animal. It sounds morbid but it is very educational and you don't have to go in. The carcass show has every market animal species represented. Steer, pig, goat, sheep, rabbit, and chicken and each is judged. Each kid gets there carcass scores at the end of the show.We have to find our own buyers for the meat if the kids do not want it. I am hoping to hit up some of our hospitals for next year, we have alot of doctors who are from the middle east.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That is so amazing I wish we did that. It is so educational for the kids and adults.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. They do that here for beef it our goats and sheep they are done with a ultrasound. Congratulations


----------

